# Aires at Ypre or Belgium generally



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi
We fancy making a first sortie into belgium in Nov (been to france many times) and wanted to visit the menin gate and Ypre.
My mate told me he partked in the town square and went and stood whilst they did the last post when he went
does anybody know if its possible to do this or if there are any nice Aires in the area. Otherwise any oither info of places to stay overnight would be useful. I have all the books and stuff in me sat nav

Thanks
Phill


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

There is a municipal site on the outskirts of Ypres that is an easy walk into town and the Menim gate. Not sure what its called but it is in the camperstop book. 

I know its being re-vamped at the moment and I am not sure when it is re-opening.

the Ceremony at the gate is very moving and they do it EVERY night and it gets VERY busy. I was there earlier in the year, midweek and raining and there were still hundreds present. A local told me that was a normal number !!!


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

There is a campsite in Ypre but it might close in winter , but i have seen moterhomes parked in the road leading to the sportsground overnight. You can park in the square it all depends onyour length i suppose. The place where the sports ground is , driving from the square through the Menin Gate take first right and you are on the road. Chasper.


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

If you drive towards Menin gate with the canal on your left ,between the sports hall and Menin gate 200 yards before Menin gate you will see a few pull in places on the right,we overnight there.


----------



## turner53 (Dec 11, 2006)

Hi we do the the Menin Gate on the way home from France most times we visit. If you go through the gate going towards the town and turn 1st left there is parking in that street. Never had a problem finding room even with our 7m van. Not sure about over night though as its cobbles and any traffic makes a noise. We've used the campsite before now its ok nothing special. We always go to the aires in Honschoote after its a beautiful spot next to a windmill which is about 20-30 min north west of Ieper.
Hope this helps


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

drcotts said:


> Hi
> We fancy making a first sortie into belgium in Nov (been to france many times) and wanted to visit the menin gate and Ypre.
> My mate told me he partked in the town square and went and stood whilst they did the last post when he went
> does anybody know if its possible to do this or if there are any nice Aires in the area. Otherwise any oither info of places to stay overnight would be useful. I have all the books and stuff in me sat nav
> ...


Hi Phill,

Chasper & Hogan have the right info that you need. We have just come back, and the municipal campsite has closed early for major redevelopment, and will reopen in July 2010. The road for overnighting that both Chasper & Hogan have directed you to, (Leopold 3 Laan), has a permanent barrier half way down, just before the playground. Even the locals come down there not knowing that it is blocked off now. Overnighting there is very quiet and troublefree. We stayed on the southern side of the barrier, and had access to showers in the conference centre, run by the same management as the campsite. There were 3 MHs at the time.

You can park in the square, but most of the spaces are car size. You are out of the way at the address above.

HTH,

Jock.


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Thanks for all the info and keep them coming if you think i maight find it usefull

will print this off and take with me
MHF comes up trumps again
Phill


----------



## 107558 (Oct 10, 2007)

I visited Ypres in December and found that there are a couple of places to park.

More information on my blog: A Man a Van and a Dog

also a listing in the Campsite Directory here:

Ypres


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

drcotts said:


> Thanks for all the info and keep them coming if you think i maight find it usefull
> 
> will print this off and take with me
> MHF comes up trumps again
> Phill


Hi Phil,

Did you find anywhere? We are thinking of visiting Ypres first weekend in March, so would be keen to share your thoughts!

****


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

There is a road beside the canal immediately before the Menin Gate as you come into the City. Turn right immediately before the Menin Gate. We spent a very peaceful night there last October. There are other motorhomes sometimes. If you drive as far as possible there are posts across the road, park here and you are not in front of the houses.
Gerry


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We're in the same boat - or will be in April.

This from the municipal campsite website:

_ Jeugdstadion Ieper
Bolwerkstraat 1
B-8900 Ypres

The campsite will be closed from 1 October 2009 to 30 June 2010. During this period, the site will be redesigned. The playground gets a new facelift. More info later.
From 01 October 2009 up to 30 June 2010. It is temporarily allowed to park along the public roads, this for maximum 24 hours. We suggest to park along the 'Leopold III laan'. _

Thanks all for fleshing this out a bit.

G


----------



## mygalnme (Jul 12, 2009)

We were there in February and parked at the side of the canal as others have suggested. We were told at the information office located in the Cloth Hall, to do this and be there early as it is always busy, at the gate I mean. We were lucky enough to be there on the night an Australian who had been awarded the Victoria Cross was laying a wreath and all the dignitaries were there, it was awesome and memorable. Unfortunately only had my mobile camera with me so pics not very clear,but we were able to speak to his wife and sargeant and get the story. He had saved quite a few comrades in Afghan in 2008. He had also been at the palace the week before and met the queen. The service at the gate is always very touching.
Margaret


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Here is the spot everyone is talking about

50.848155 2.893325

Put this into Google Earth to have a look.

If your heading into the city towards the gate the road is the last on your left before you get to the gate. If your coming from the main square (city centre) out through the gate its first on your right. About 200-300 yards or so on down this road are the large parking bays. Stayed there last August, very quiet and safe. The city is lovely. We did the Last post ceremony, Tyne Cot Cemetery and the Yorkshire Trench. All free. (cheapskates or what)

Very moving.

BD


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

GerryD said:


> There is a road beside the canal immediately before the Menin Gate as you come into the City. Turn right immediately before the Menin Gate. We spent a very peaceful night there last October. There are other motorhomes sometimes. If you drive as far as possible there are posts across the road, park here and you are not in front of the houses.
> Gerry


And on the other side of these wooden posts too is not a problem. It is also very quiet and peaceful up that end after tea time.

See my previously (typed) post above. :wink:

Regards,

Jock.


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

JockandRita said:


> GerryD said:
> 
> 
> > There is a road beside the canal immediately before the Menin Gate as you come into the City. Turn right immediately before the Menin Gate. We spent a very peaceful night there last October. There are other motorhomes sometimes. If you drive as far as possible there are posts across the road, park here and you are not in front of the houses.
> ...


Thanks Jock
Pulled a sat view off google yesterday and it looks OK. We actually stated at the aire at brugge when we went in Nov but will go again in june so will check ypre out. Thanks
Phill


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Ypres*

As with many others here, we have used the campsites for both.

I think Memling is great and is a € or 2 more than the Aire which I have heard many bad stories about. Memling allows easy access to Brugge by foot, car, taxi, motorhome, cycle or bus. I prefer to cycle or get the No.11 bus from around the corner (€1.50). If you like, you can drive to the ring road and park there, free, walk into town.

Again, the municipal at Ypres is a pleasant short walk from the town (Bit tricky to find I must say).

TM


----------



## georgiemac (Oct 22, 2007)

Stayed at both Brugges and Ypres in December - no problem getting a space in either. We parked in the road in Ypres as suggested by others ,by the side of the canal and had a lovely two nights there without any disturbance. A really nice cake and bread shop in Ypres just to the right of the Gate going out of town. As advised the town square is a little small for big vehicles - but there is no porblem parking just out of the town centre - lovely ceremony in the evening - and spent the rest of the night with the buglers in the corner bar. Will visit again soon - great experience


----------

